# P1 Exclusive: What draws us to SWAT?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What draws us to SWAT?



*SWAT Officer*
with Lt. Dan Marcou

"Police Search Warrant Get Down! Down! Down! Down! Down!"

Everyone who has shouted those words in the real word knows about the adrenaline that courses through your veins like a clenched muscle on an Olympic athlete. When asked why a police officer would be drawn to such intensity it as difficult to explain as why some would order their chicken wings hot and others would ask for them mild.
As the team moves through the apartment the suspect is found sleeping on the bed in the back bedroom. He is ordered to show his hands. The naked female next to him bounces up and then down immediately. The only one of her attributes noticed by team members are her hands. She complies. The suspect sleeps on in what is assumed to be a feigned sleep so he is ordered again to show his hands. He appears to sleep on. 
The touch pad on an HK MP5 is squeezed and the beam of light pierces into the sleeping felon's eyes causes him to squint and cover his face with both of his hands. They are empty. He opens his eyes and his eye lids wage war with the incredible brightness, naked as a newborn with none of its innocence. He then sees what has just awakened him from his dreams. A SWAT Team. He is frozen in sheer and momentary terror and then he is handcuffed.
The suspect later explains, "I was sleeping so sound and then I had a nightmare that a SWAT Team was kicking in my door and arresting me. When I woke up, there you were." 
The Team Leader thought, "We didn't just enter his apartment, we entered his dreams. We were a bad guy's nightmare. Cool." After some further introspection the Team Leader wonders, "I wonder if we need a warrant to enter a guy's dreams."

Full Article:http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...s/1769380-P1-Exclusive-What-draws-us-to-SWAT/


----------

